# Slightly hyperthyroid, unexplained hypo symptoms!



## eorhythm (Jan 3, 2011)

This just in:

*TSH* .723 _(range - .368-3.740)_
*Total T3* 108 _(range - 70-190)_
*Free T4* 1.3 _(range .8-1.5)_

I'm still on 50 micrograms of the levothyroxine.

The reason I say I'm hyperthyroid is I feel it. My numbers are within range, but the lowest they've ever been. I lose weight incredibly fast and I have several other symptoms. I was really hoping it would come back showing I was hypo, then I'd have an excuse for my suddenly low heart rate and other symptoms.

:confused0079:

I'll be going back on the Armour in just a couple days. Hallelujah?!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

The symptoms of hyperthyroid often overlap with hypo. Your T3 is below mid-range which could indicate that you are slightly hypo, except that your TSH is pretty low indicating a tendency towards hyper. Perhaps you are just all out of whack since you have been off the Armour. Perhaps there is something else afoot.

Have you had any antibody tests such as TSI, TPO, thyroglobulin?

Be careful with the Armour. I hope you are starting on a low dose because too much could really tip you into hyper land.


----------



## eorhythm (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm glad to hear the two states can overlap because this was getting freaky. I'm tired of the insomnia and heat intolerance, but at the same time the random dryness and extreme hypo-like fatigue are combining fantastically to create a monster. Before I got my results back I was betting my T4 would be normal-high, but my T3 would be low; I wasn't far off.  I'm wondering if it's the conversion that's the struggle with me. I definitely have always felt like I need the T3 given to me, not expected of me.

When I took Armour before I was on 45mg, but I don't want a trip into Hyperville, as you say, by starting up full force off the already high dose of Levothyroxine. My thought was to give a few days off the Levo (I can risk this because my thyroid isn't critically damaged, I was "subclinical" just before being medicated) and then ease back on the Armour - 15mg, then 30mg, and finally back to the 45mg.

I'm getting rechecked in four weeks, and I've got a plan to ask for the three autoimmunity tests, as well as look into a RAIU because my thyroid feels uneven to me when I touch it. Better safe than sorry, right?

Thank you much for the input, it's always appreciated.


----------

